# mysql-5.0.60-r1 und Woltlab Burning Board

## GhostTyper

hallo,

ich habe bei mir seit längerer zeit ein woltlab burning board am laufen. gestern abend habe ich mysql auf die version 5.0.60-r1 upgedated. seither stürzt der mysql server beim login in das board ab. es gibt noch weitere dienste, die den mysql server verwenden. diese dienste bringen den mysql server nicht zum absturz. allerdings sind die anfragen des woltlab boards auch ziemliche hämmer im vergleich zu einfachen select anfragen.

tritt dieses problem noch bei jemandem auf? gibt es lösungen, bzw. wo liegt mein fehler?

hier ein auszug des crashlogs:

 *Quote:*   

> Version: '5.0.60-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.60-r1
> 
> 080908 19:02:16 - mysqld got signal 11 ;
> 
> This could be because you hit a bug. It is also possible that this binary
> ...

 

----------

## b3cks

Verwendest du vielleicht etwas zu aggressive CFlags? Wie sehen deine denn aus? Mit welchen Optionen (USE-Flags) kompilierst du MySQL?

----------

## Knieper

Zu alte MySQL-Version: http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=35298

----------

## Disaronno

Stimmt. Das problem liegt bei der MySQL Version.

Siehe auch hier. (Samt problem Lösung)

http://www.woltlab.com/forum/burning-board-3-x/fehler-und-probleme/135121-seit-update-mysql-5-0-60-gentoo-schie%C3%9Ft-das-forum-mysql-ab/

----------

## GhostTyper

ähm, vielen dank.

das hätte ich auch selbst finden können. 'tschuldigung!

----------

